# Raspberry Pi Fernwartung



## Hywelo50 (18. Juni 2017)

Moin,

ich habe auf meinem Pi jetzt Raspbian Lite und Kodi installiert. Nun möchte ich gerne über Fernwartung auch Kodi nutzen können um meine Vernünftige Peripherie zu haben. Das billig BT Set läuft nur mittelmäßig. Ich habe jetzt xrdp und vncviewer installiert. Auf den Terminal komme ich ohne weiteres aber wenn ich Kodi starte ist das nur auf der direkten Bildausgabe des Pis, in dem Falle mein TV, zu sehen.

Nun was muss ich machen das man eine Programm GUI auch mit Fernwartung sieht?

mfg

PS.: Ich sollte noch erwähnen, dass ich ein ganz blutiger Anfänger bin.


----------



## Körschgen (18. Juni 2017)

Du willst kodi per Fernwartung nutzen?

Wozu?

Das mit der Peripherie verstehe ich auch nicht?

Willst du dann die Inhalte aus Kodi am Pc nutzen?
Falls ja, dann installier Kodi einfach auf dem PC!
Willst du Medien, die am Raspberry Pi hängen (musik/filme auf externer HDD oder der SD Karte), im Netzwerk bereitstellen?
Das macht Kodi über den Mediaserver.



Ps: willst du nur ein Mediacenter haben, dann nutze Libreelec als OS.

Ein openelec fork, basierend auf einem debian.

Die meisten Openelec Devs sind jetzt an Libreelec beschäftigt.


----------



## Hywelo50 (18. Juni 2017)

Die Frage wozu ist bei IT Projekten fast immer die selbe: Weil ich das so will.

Meine am Pi angeschlossene Peripherie ist miserabel. Tastatureingaben werden gar nicht oder doppelt erkannt. Das ist zum einrichten von Kodi sehr anstrengend. Darum will ich das einmal über meinen Windowsrechner alles installieren und einrichten (Addons installieren, bei Diensten wie Maxdome oder Spotify anmelden, etc., etc.)

Wenn alles fertig ist wird der Pi alleine mit HDMI über den TV betrieben. Fürs starten von den Sachen komme ich dann mit der Tastatur klar.


----------



## Abductee (18. Juni 2017)

hier stand Blödsinn.


----------



## Körschgen (18. Juni 2017)

Und wo liegt das problem kurz eine Tastatur anzuschließen?

Lad dir yatse oder die Kodi Fernbedienung aus dem Playstore/appstore.

Damit hast du tastatur/fernbedienung in einem.


Ps



Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Die Frage wozu ist bei IT Projekten fast immer die selbe: Weil ich das so will.



 und



> PS.: Ich sollte noch erwähnen, dass ich ein ganz blutiger Anfänger bin.




...passen nicht so recht.


----------



## Hywelo50 (18. Juni 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Und wo liegt das problem kurz eine Tastatur anzuschließen?



Weil ich dann hier alles umbauen muss und mir das ein zu großer Aufwand ist.




Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ps
> 
> Die Frage wozu ist bei IT Projekten fast immer die selbe: Weil ich das so will.
> und
> ...




Doch. Learning by doing nennt sich das.

Falls du keinen Lösung für meine gestellte Frage hast, muss ich dich leider bitten aus dem Thread zu bleiben. 

Ich weiß was ich brauche und das sind keine Kommentare auf die nicht schon selber gekommen wäre. Ich möchte mich der Linux Materie gerne etwas vertrauter machen und das tue ich nicht wenn ich ein paar Kabel umstecke. Tut mir leid wenn ich dich jetzt so angehen muss, aber dies ist schon fast beleidigend und absolut nicht Zielführend. Wie gesagt das warum ist keine frage in der IT. Ich denke die meisten haben schon mal was gebastelt was keine Sau braucht. Man möchte halt was sehen was man selbst gemacht hat und funktioniert.


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (18. Juni 2017)

Dann aktiviere VNC und such dir dein Programm deiner Wahl für deinen Rechner und verbinde dich dann darüber.
Hier der Link. Raspberry Pi Einsteiger Guide – VNC einrichten – Teil 4
Schau mal da vorbei raspberry.tips • Raspberry Pi Projekte und Tutorials
Da solte alles beschrieben sein was du so für den Anfang Suchst


----------



## Hywelo50 (18. Juni 2017)

Das wars! Danke!

Die VNC Einstellungen waren im ersten Link zwar anders, habe sie aber gefunden. 

Nun habe ich unter Windows Probleme beim connecten. Er meckert wegen irgendwelchen falschen Security Files.


----------



## fotoman (19. Juni 2017)

Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Ich weiß was ich brauche und das sind keine Kommentare auf die nicht schon selber gekommen wäre.


Dann wäre eine einfache und sinnvolle Beschreibung aber viel zielführender gewesen. Du willst nicht Kodi irtgendwo anders nutzen, sondern einfach nur die Ausgabe des Linux-Desktops auf einem Windows-PC umleiten.



Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt das warum ist keine frage in der IT.


So, wie man Dein Ausgangsporting auch interpretieren kann, ist die Frage durchaus berechtigt. Nicht alles ist lösbar und noch viel weniger ist sinnvoll lösbar.

Zu Deinem aktuellen Problem: wer meckert denn eigentlich? Der Server unter Linux, der Client unter Windows oder gar die Windows-Firewall? Ich kenne das Problem nicht, mit Win als Server und Win als Clients muss ich einfach auf dem Server ein Passwort einrichten (bzw. bei UltraVNC zwei, eins zum Ansehen  und eins zum Bedienen) und das Passwort dann auf dem Client beim Verbinden angeben. Zusätzlich muss man halt zur Not noch irgendwelche Firewall-Popups bestätigen (Netzwerkzugriff für VNCViewer oder VNC-Server zulassen) oder Ports öffnen. Das sollte bei Linux aber in der Anleitung stehen, unter Win macht die Installation dies nach einer Bestätigung (u.U. durch den Admin) automatisch.


----------



## Hywelo50 (19. Juni 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> Dann wäre eine einfache und sinnvolle Beschreibung aber viel zielführender gewesen. Du willst nicht Kodi irtgendwo anders nutzen, sondern einfach nur die Ausgabe des Linux-Desktops auf einem Windows-PC umleiten.
> 
> So, wie man Dein Ausgangsporting auch interpretieren kann, ist die Frage durchaus berechtigt. Nicht alles ist lösbar und noch viel weniger ist sinnvoll lösbar.
> 
> Zu Deinem aktuellen Problem: wer meckert denn eigentlich? Der Server unter Linux, der Client unter Windows oder gar die Windows-Firewall? Ich kenne das Problem nicht, mit Win als Server und Win als Clients muss ich einfach auf dem Server ein Passwort einrichten (bzw. bei UltraVNC zwei, eins zum Ansehen  und eins zum Bedienen) und das Passwort dann auf dem Client beim Verbinden angeben. Zusätzlich muss man halt zur Not noch irgendwelche Firewall-Popups bestätigen (Netzwerkzugriff für VNCViewer oder VNC-Server zulassen) oder Ports öffnen. Das sollte bei Linux aber in der Anleitung stehen, unter Win macht die Installation dies nach einer Bestätigung (u.U. durch den Admin) automatisch.


Ich denke das kommt vom Linux Server. Eine Verbindung ist ja da. Wenn ich zu Hause bin Google ich die Meldung. Wenn da nix bei rum kommt lad ich mal ein Screenshot hoch. Wenns klappt kommt meine Lösung für Nachfolger auch.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Körschgen (19. Juni 2017)

Du wolltest also nur einen remote desktop einrichten.
Das hätte man in der Tat auch sinnvoller formulieren können.



> Weil ich dann hier alles umbauen muss und mir das ein zu großer Aufwand ist.


Ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir zu Hause aussieht, aber solange deine Tastaturkabel nicht unterputz liegen, wage ich das mal zu bezweifeln.


Helfen mag ich dir sowieso nicht mehr.
Schließlich weißt du ja sowieso was du brauchst.



Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Ich weiß was ich brauche und das sind keine Kommentare auf die nicht schon selber gekommen wäre. Ich möchte mich der Linux Materie gerne etwas vertrauter machen und das tue ich nicht wenn ich ein paar Kabel umstecke. Tut mir leid wenn ich dich jetzt so angehen muss, aber dies ist schon fast beleidigend und absolut nicht Zielführend. Wie gesagt das warum ist keine frage in der IT. Ich denke die meisten haben schon mal was gebastelt was keine Sau braucht. Man möchte halt was sehen was man selbst gemacht hat und funktioniert.



Und speziell 





> Wie gesagt das warum ist keine frage in der IT


, ist der größte Bullshit den ich seit langem gehört habe.

Das *warum* ist stets die erste Frage die ich Kunden stelle, besonders wenn das Gegenüber 





> ein ganz blutiger Anfänger


 ist.
Dadurch habe ich mir schon eine ganze Menge unnötige Arbeit erspart.
Die meisten denken sich nämlich irgendwelche Lösungswege für Probleme die nicht da sind.


----------



## Hywelo50 (19. Juni 2017)

Also,

Google konnte mir bei dem VNC Problem nicht weiterhelfen. Darum im Anhang ein Bild der Fehlermeldung. Hoffe da kann einer was zu sagen.


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (19. Juni 2017)

Hast du Rasbrain Lite über Noobs instertliert?
Ist Kobi als zweites OS insterliert oder in Rasbrain?


----------



## Hywelo50 (19. Juni 2017)

Öhhhh. 

Ich habe Raspbian mit dem image auf die SD Karte installiert. Kodi dann als Programm schätze ich. Also

sudp apt-get install kodi


Wow wollte grade schon wieder Tab drücken. Geht hier aber irgendwie ned^^


----------



## joessli (21. Juni 2017)

Hi. Also wenn du den Pi ausschließlich für die Kodi Wiedergabe benötigst, empfehle ich dir LibreELEC zu installieren. Wenn du lieber auf Debian als Unterbau setzen willst, dann OSMC. Zum Einrichten der Addons etc kann ich dir die Yatse App wärmstens empfehlen. Ne Tastatur brauchst du nur ganz am Anfang für IP Konfiguration und danach noch die Fernsteuerung per HTTP einzurichten, damit Yatse sich connecten kann. Ich würde mir die Mühe mit VNC gar nicht erst machen 😀
Gruss joessli 



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hywelo50 (21. Juni 2017)

Steht nun auf der todo List. Ich setzt mich dann mal ran wenn das Wetter mich nicht nach Draußen lockt.  Unterm Dach ist es manchmal bisschen warm.^^


----------



## fxler (22. Juni 2017)

Was spricht denn hier eigentlich gegen SSH mit X11? 
Oder habe ich etwas überlesen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## joessli (22. Juni 2017)

Kann man kodi über X11 forwarden? 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fxler (1. Juli 2017)

X11-Forwarding uber SSH
Einfach mal ausprobieren würde ich sagen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T335 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (3. Juli 2017)

Wofür den VNC-Blödsin???

Auf dem Windows-PC einfach Xming installieren und die X11-Ausgabe umleiten, fertig.


----------



## fxler (4. Juli 2017)

Eben,  ist ja das was meine,  nur halt über ssh
Wie man es nun macht spielt keine Rolle,  aber man muss doch nicht  X  Sachen installieren,  wenn die meisten boardmittel es auch können 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zeiss (6. Juli 2017)

Sehe ich genau so.

Du warst schnell, bzw. habe es erst später gesehen.


----------

